#ubuntu-sa 2011-10-27
<sm1> !iwl3945 > sm1
#ubuntu-sa 2012-10-24
<aesdf> السلام عليكم
<aesdf> ألو ؟
<aesdf> anyone?
<aesdf> السلام عليكم
<aesdf> hi .. is ther someone ?
<aesdf> pls .. someone
